# Lamborghini bike anyone?



## Cycleops (12 Apr 2018)

New electric bike from the famous exotic car company. Anyone tempted?





https://www.autoevolution.com/news/electric-lamborghini-bicycles-are-thing-now-124934.html


----------



## Fonze (12 Apr 2018)

Rather have the car ..


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2018)

Italian 'Spaghetti' electrics,


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2018)

I quite like the look of them, certainly more elegant than other e-bikes I've seen and it looks like they've actually developed that themselves rather than slap a badge on someone else's frame (could be wrong about that).


----------



## alicat (14 Apr 2018)

I like the way the battery is hidden.

Could be quite good as a hybrid if they drop the suspension forks.

Funny they don't mention the price.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2018)

alicat said:


> Funny they don't mention the price.



If you have to ask...


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2018)

alicat said:


> I like the way the battery is hidden.
> 
> Could be quite good as a hybrid if they drop the suspension forks.
> 
> Funny they don't mention the price.



I think the bike uses the Bosch crank motor and new Powertube battery, which is longer and thinner than the standard battery to give a more integrated look.

Like the first two pics in this link:

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/bosch-powertube-500-battery-pack-50232/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2018)

alicat said:


> I like the way the battery is hidden.
> 
> Could be quite good as a hybrid if they drop the suspension forks.
> 
> Funny they don't mention the price.


That's their mountain bike. The blurb says there's another, faster road bike version.

However, it needs 2 Lamborghistas to take the cover off it so they couldn't show the road version...


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2018)

Many of the car maker branded bikes are just that - a standard bike with stickers on.

This Lamborghini bike does appear to be their own design - semi-monocoque frame, no seat stays - although like all bikes the components are from the usual component suppliers.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

I honestly thought all bikes are made with standard parts, then people upgrade, change, and re jig everything/ somethings to suit the individual.

I quite like the look of it. Clean lines, no clutter, and hopefully less to have to clean


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2018)

The blurb mentions designed for easy rear wheel removal.

I wonder if that chain case is structural and one sided - the wheel sits on a stub axle like a car.

Not sure how the disc calliper would be mounted, it would generally be on the non-drive side stay which, if I'm right, doesn't exist on this bike.


----------



## Andy_R (15 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The blurb mentions designed for easy rear wheel removal.
> 
> I wonder if that chain case is structural and one sided - the wheel sits on a stub axle like a car.
> 
> Not sure how the disc calliper would be mounted, it would generally be on the non-drive side stay which, if I'm right, doesn't exist on this bike.


Looks to me to be on the drive side. If the chain case is one sided and the wheel sits on a stub axle, wouldn't there be a lot of stress and possibly more flex where it attaches to the down tube/BB. They should have gone with the maxim "If it ain't broke, dont fark around with it"



User said:


> Big time fugly...


Looks like an 'orrible 90's Y frame without the non functional "suspension"


----------

